# Urgent help needed with duck



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I rescued a duck this evening. I had been trying since yesterday. This duck and three others are at the beach in Miami. People are feeding them and give them fresh water and they are doing ok, except for one. The lady who feeds them called me to see if we can catch the sick duck.
Anyways, no I have the duck and don't know what to do with her, at least till tomorrow morning. We have a horrible storm coming through and it is late already.

The duck hasn't eaten today. I can only keep her in a carrier. She is skinny and her right foot is swollen, looks swollen underneath too.
I offered cat food, she won't eat it, but she did drink water.
Anything else I can do for her tonight? 

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you know what kind of duck? Don't they eat water plants and maybe grains? Perhaps some seeds might help. Hope Terry comes on soon.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I think it's a pekin duck. I hope too Terry comes on soon.

Reti


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, here's a link

http://www.liveducks.com

Go to care and feeding part. My dialup is SLOW so I didn't let the front page load. Maybe you will find a start to what you need there.
Good luck.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you, FSZ.

Reti


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Reti,

I as well have no experience with ducks, but I don't see why they could not be "seed popped" with some high quality dry cat food, it might take two people though. If the seed pops went well, I would then try and calculate her weight and add the appropriate amount of a capsule antibiotic, such as Keflex or Amoxicillin, to a small piece of fresh bread and roll it into a ball and pop that to start to treat for any possible infections.

I hope Terry comes on soon, but that's what I am thinking right now.

Good luck with her,

Ron


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Okay, no seeds according to the site. Go with Ron's kitty chow suggestion I think.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Reti, Start the duck on Baytril.
Do you have any 22.7 Baytril tabs?


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Ron and FSZ. 
I talked to Terry and gave Lady Duck some Cipro. I will wait with the feedings for now as she is totally stressed and I know for sure she ate well yesterday.
Hope she makes it and I can take her somewhere in the morning. I though hubby was gonna faint when I told him there is a duck in the laundry room. 

Reti


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Reti, that is so ofunny about hubby and the laundry room. LOL From what I read on this forum I bet your laundry room gets a work out. In fact isn't that what laundry rooms are for. LOL Good luck with the duck. Marie


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Rocky17 said:


> Reti, that is so ofunny about hubby and the laundry room. LOL From what I read on this forum I bet your laundry room gets a work out. In fact isn't that what laundry rooms are for. LOL Good luck with the duck. Marie


My laundry room serves many purposes Luckily hubby doesn't go in there much, just occassionally when he needs tissues or paper towels.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> My laundry room serves many purposes Luckily hubby doesn't go in there much, just occassionally when he needs tissues or paper towels.
> 
> Reti


I, too, got a laugh from your post about your husband and the laundry room!

I can just see the scenario: hubby goes to get paper towels, which are given to him by a DUCK!! Surprise!   

All kidding aside, though, I sure hope Lady Duck makes a FULL RECOVERY, Reti!!

Sending HUGS, SCRITCHES and WARM HEALING THOUGHTS!! 

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Reti,

It was good to talk to you this evening even if it was about this needy duck. I hope she will hang in there and be OK. Here's hoping to see a good news post tomorrow about the duck.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Reti, 



Of course a Duck is a logistically whole different matter than a Pigeon is, to take care of, and keep a while, and to feed and so on.


My own experience suggests a trip to 'Trader Joes' a.s.a.p.


Get a few dozen cans of their house-brand Canned Corn, and no other!...and a few small packages every few days, of various fresh tiny-small Sprouts...and ditto some plain as possible Sushi variety ( on the little Rice things, is fine) and these should perk up any Duck's appetite.

Just tear the Sushi into little bites, and add a good amount of the other things, add some cut small fresh Tofu also...in some two inches or so of clean fresh Water, in a Casserole Dish or the likes, something stable like that...

If they do not love it, and feel understood, I will be a Monkey's Uncle..!

Alternate with some meals of defrosted frozen Black Berrys or Berry mixes in Water...with a few 'Ritz' brand Crackers floated on top...and some nice Canned Mackeral or Salmon or Sardines mixed in too.


No one likes eating the same thing day in day out of course, and Ducks are no exception.


Foot wise, oye..I dunno...but does sound like an infection or possible green stick fracture more likely...this of course will be hurting them something aweful and making them feel rather 'off' in general...so, golly...

I know they are very sensitive, and may need a good deal of re-assurance ( like any Bird, and 'Secret Masonic Handshake' things) and being among new people and so on is not easy for one who has been long accustomed otherwise.

If (s)he is happy to stay put for now anyway, with that Foot and all...it will be a lot easier! Otherwise they need room, and plenty of it, too...or they get really bored and anxious if they can not roam and graze and see what all else is around.


Anyway, that diet and some kindred ones makes for nice, moist, easy to pick up in a kleenex poops...I never had any runny messy 'pea soup' ones anyway with the Duck I had for a time, and that was what I fed her, four or five times a day, a heaping Tea Cup full each meal...and she was a youngster, so an adult might eat more.

Man, they love to eat...

And yours feeling poorly and so on, I think these menus would be the for sure way to go to get them feeling better and interested in food again and so on.


Good luck..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

She made it through the night and at 4am, she was squealing and banging against the door. She was moving her head oddly and was smaking with her beak, really scary, I though she was having some kind of seizures.
Now she is quaking and banging the door again, I guess she wants out. When I am in there with her, she is quiet and lets me pet her. She is so cute.
I hope Pelican Harbour will take her in, that is the only place I found that don't PTS any birds unless they are beyond any help. Wish me luck.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Reti,

What's so strange about keeping a duck in a laundry room...just for a night?  

Seriously Reti, you are an angel, and I hope you can find a duck rehabber or Pelican Harbour will take her in, or perhaps they may know someone who does rehab ducks.

I will keep that intention in my thoughts and prayers today, as I know this is a stressful situation for you as well as the duck.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Reti,
> 
> What's so strange about keeping a duck in a laundry room...just for a night?
> 
> ...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for updating us Reti.

I'm glad you were able to take the duck to Pelican Harbour where they have the facilities to care for this duck. I hope she does well.

Thank you for the update and everything you did to secure Lady Duck a happy and healthy future.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you, Reti.
I've been wondering as well.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Way to go Reti! You are fast becoming the Terry Whatley of the east coast.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you Treesa, Charis and Maggie. 

There are three more ducks there and ideal it would be to get them out of there, but the guys at the marina claim that they are their ducks and we can't take them. At least they gave us permision to get the sick one.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for the update, Reti and for getting this needy duck to the sanctuary. I hope she will be OK.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Good going Reti,


She will likely be fine...


An adult Duck would be a realy handfull for me to deal with, they are big strong Birds and sometimes HATE being penned up...so, no easy deal there with that, especially if just one. More than one they can keep eachother entertained and be less stirr crazy...


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Reti, congratulations on being a port in the storm for the sick duck! So glad you were able to get her to a sanctuary. Frees up the laundry room for the next transient.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS ABOUT LADY DUCK, RETI!! WELL DONE!!

I will be watching for positive updates as well!

Now, your husband can _start_ to relax...I promise NOT to say a WORD about the next laundry room occupant!   

Hugs, Scritches and ALL the best to Lady Duck!!

Shi


----------

